# Kung Fu Panda 2 (spoiler)



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 29, 2011)

ok so i went to go see kung fu panda 2 and to be honest i really liked it what did you guys think... also the ending, i really want to know now if there will a third one


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2011)

Wrong section.

But yeah I saw it and it was okay.  Loved that peacock dude.  So awesome.  I was bummed when he died. :C


----------



## Tycho (May 30, 2011)

I recognize the character in your avatar OP, does his owner know you're using his 'sona?


----------



## Ekho (May 30, 2011)

It was pretty good.  The plot had that same destiny cliche as the first one, but it was done well, and it was funny.  I think a third movie would be a stretch though.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I recognize the character in your avatar OP, does his owner know you're using his 'sona?


 
no because i took it from my "furry love" project i did in high school, and plus since its a clipping of a piece of art which is made of clipping; no credit need to be made to him/her for it.... now that being said its only a temporary fix to my lack of a personalized fursona and i don't plan on using it for much longer


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

Ekho said:


> It was pretty good.  The plot had that same destiny cliche as the first one, but it was done well, and it was funny.  I think a third movie would be a stretch though.


 
i  agree, but you have to admit that the "inner peace" sub theme was kinda funny at points and did seem to make the movies dull points.... less dull


----------



## Tycho (May 30, 2011)

Ekho said:


> It was pretty good.  The plot had that same destiny cliche as the first one, but it was done well, and it was funny.  I think a third movie would be a stretch though.


 
It'll happen.  DreamWorks is as bad about beating their franchises to death with the sequel-stick as Disney EVER was.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> no because i took it from my "furry love" project i did in high school, and plus since its a clipping of a piece of art which is made of clipping; no credit need to be made to him/her for it.... now that being said its only a temporary fix to my lack of a personalized fursona and i don't plan on using it for much longer


 
Did you ask to use it in the project?


----------



## Xaerun (May 30, 2011)

Moved to The Tube.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> Did you ask to use it in the project?


 
and thats the beauty of collages; since you are using such a small portion of the original you don't have to credit him/her... but again this is just a short term patch till my friend finishes mine


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> It'll happen.  DreamWorks is as bad about beating their franchises to death with the sequel-stick as Disney EVER was.


 
true... movie companies are just slapping new faces on old movies


----------



## WingDog (May 30, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> and thats the beauty of collages; since you are using such a small portion of the original you don't have to credit him/her... but again this is just a short term patch till my friend finishes mine


 
Just a heads up, you cannot use it without their permission, no matter how big or small it is.

On topic I loved the movie, but not as good as the first. Gary Oldman did a good job voicing Shen (Peacock) Tigress will always be my favorite character. Although I still like Tai Lung (Snow Leopard) even though he got blown away


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Just a heads up, you cannot use it without their permission, no matter how big or small it is.



(not true on certain levels) im not justifying what i did, and i know im exploiting a loop whole in the law... plus if i knew who he/she was i would credit him and tell him that i really like his/her original; that being said im claiming as my fursona, just using it for a little bit 



WingDog said:


> On topic I loved the movie, but not as good as the first. Gary Oldman did a good job voicing Shen (Peacock) Tigress will always be my favorite character. Although I still like Tai Lung (Snow Leopard) even though he got blown away



lol yes i think that the voice acting and story tell was much better in this one vs the first, but that being said the first had a much better plot line


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

ok so who felt totally jiped that the guy underneath the robe sitting in the shrine at the end of the movie was not the turtle from the first one


----------



## Heimdal (May 30, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Just a heads up, you cannot use it without their permission, no matter how big or small it is.


 
He's appears somewhat right, actually. His collage usage is possibly fair game. I looked up what I could, and found info on a collage doctrine "de minimis." It seems to mean that it can be legal, and does not require permissions, so long as only a minimal amount is used. The problem is how muddy and vague that is. Maybe a court case would indeed consider it infringement anyways? Maybe it wouldn't? That can be really hard to say. It might be better, artistically and legally, to just not risk infringement at all. On the other hand, if it is that minimal, who fuck'n cares?

I haven't seen Kung Fu Panda 2 yet. I don't expect it to be as good as the first, in fact I fully expect all Kung Fu Panda movies to get progressively shit quickly, but I still expect this one to be decent. I heard somewhere that they signed Jack Black on for like 5 or 6 sequels after the first one did so well. That could just have been a big exaggeration, but I don't doubt movie makers to go stupid crazy like that.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I heard somewhere that they signed Jack Black on for like 5 or 6 sequels


 
O_O omfg... "Kung Fu Panda 6: Poe looses weight"


----------



## Cocobanana (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, how many more fat jokes can they possibly get out of these movies?


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 30, 2011)

Didn't watch the first one, didn't watch the second one, not going to watch the third one, nor any of them. Jack Black is awful as a comedian (if you can call him that), as an actor, and as a voice actor :v

The possibility there was two, and might be upwards of six makes me a sad puppy.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

plus the fact that jack black doesn't scream kung fu.... but that does explain why they would use him as an comedic contrast character


----------



## Ekho (May 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> It'll happen.  DreamWorks is as bad about beating their franchises to death with the sequel-stick as Disney EVER was.



They certainly were with the Shrek franchise.  The first two were good, but the third sucked, so I didn't see the point of watching the fourth.  Why did this need three sequels?


----------



## WingDog (May 30, 2011)

Ekho said:


> They certainly were with the Shrek franchise.  The first two were good, but the third sucked, so I didn't see the point of watching the fourth.  Why did this need three sequels?


 
I liked the forth, but they should have ended at 2.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (May 30, 2011)

for the most part they just want to milk it for more money... i feel that if they tried a little harder then just "slapping something together" then the movies would actually be decent sequels that could promote the franchise further


----------



## Twylyght (May 31, 2011)

It wasn't too bad.  I liked the peacock.


----------



## 8-bit (May 31, 2011)

I was hoping for a Sephiroth-tier AC final boss fight. I was disappoint. Also, the whole "Yay, there are a bunch of pandas still alive and Po's dad" really took the oomph out of Emporer Shun's actions of "killing the source of his threat". It makes him so less badass.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Jun 1, 2011)

besides the "the not so epic" fight scene in the end and the "i failed to kill the pandas" scene, i realize that not much else happened in the movie :/


----------

